
US trademarks require licensed attorney – online services? - vlangber
We have applied for a US trademark, but we got a reply that we need to be represented by a US licensed attorney for the application to be approved. Are there any online services we can use?
======
meretext
A friend of mine applied for a (tm) a few months ago. US PTO contacted him by
email once suggesting he not use a color for the logo he wanted (tm)
protection on, and that by leaving logo black, he could then use any color in
the future without having to (tm) each color. No lawyer needed, he has his
(tm) so no, a lawyer of any stripe is not required for (tm) application. I'd
read very carefully what US PTO sent you -- NOLO's Trademark: Legal Care for
Your Business & Product Name book is a great resource for doing it yourself.
Again, no, you are not required to use a lawyer of any stripe to submit a
trademark application and have it issued after US PTO does the search. Make
sure you're going straight to US PTO and not using a third party to do the
work.

~~~
vlangber
A recent change now require foreign applicants to have a US attorney:
[https://www.uspto.gov/trademark/laws-
regulations/trademark-r...](https://www.uspto.gov/trademark/laws-
regulations/trademark-rule-requires-foreign-applicants-and-registrants-have-
us) According to one of the spam emails we have received, the new rules went
into effect Aug. 3rd 2019.

------
tabulatouch
LegalZoom.com or RocketLawyer.com

